# tivodecode



## manumitmonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

I am trying to use tivodecode. Tivodecode is located at sourceforge. 

However I don't have the tivodecode.exe file NOR do I know how to compile the tivodecode source.

Does anyone have the tivodecode.exe for winXP or detailed instructions for how to complile the tivodecode source code? 

I have searched high and low on the internet for both of these. I have already installed Microsoft Visual C# Express for compliling...but I got stuck.

Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Go to cygwin.com and download the latest version and download (probably all) of the devel packages. It compiles under cygwin quite painlessly. Download the tivodecode source code, then do

```
./configure
make
make install
```
The purpose of the tivodecode program cannot be discussed on this site. The above was probably "too much" information.

See the sticky thread directly above the current location of this thread appropriately titled *NOTICE: We do not allow for the talk of .tivo file conversion* (check your PM while you're at it  )


----------



## manumitmonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

I installed cygwin with all the devel packages.

I ran those 3 commands from the bash shell in the tivodecode folder.

But when I make i get an "Error 2"

Not sure what that means.

what am i missing?


----------

